# Objekte umrahmen?



## iGarfield (24. Januar 2007)

hallo, wenn ich ein objekt habe, wie z.b. ein kreis und ich möchte rund um den kries einen schwarzen rand machen, wie mach ich das?


danke für antworten.



habe scho gegoogle und alles aber was soll man da als suchwort eingeben, wenn ihr versteht.


----------



## Leola13 (24. Januar 2007)

Hai,

den Kreis auswählen - Auswahl - Auswahl verändern - Umrandung - Picxel eingeben - fertig.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Maik (24. Januar 2007)

Hi,

einen sachdienlichen Hinweis kann ich dir leider nicht geben, da ich nicht mit Photoshop arbeite, dennoch möchte ich dich bitten, in deinen Beiträgen die Netiquette bzgl. der Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu beachten. Vielen Dank.


----------



## iGarfield (25. Januar 2007)

HI!

Danke für die super gute Antwort. Natürlich werde ich mich auch mehr bemühen die deutsche Rechtschreibung anzuwenden. Meine Ausrede: Mein Deutsch ist einwenig eingerosstet, da ich nicht mehr in der Schweiz wohne,als wenn dies nicht genug wäre, bin ich auch Legastheniker.


----------



## Holefire1 (27. Januar 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach geht folgendes schneller :
Bearbeiten -> Kontur füllen -> ok klicken -> fertig ;-)


----------

